# Nuisance doe



## McBride757 (Aug 15, 2010)

There is a doe that keeps coming into my yard that drives my dog crazy. Today, the deer kicked my dog, a beagle, in the head. She's ok, but I'm getting pissed. Is there anything I can do about this?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

coyote or fox urine usually works for a bit. You can find it in garden stores alot of times to deter deer away from gardens.

My family has a radio that is always playing under a bucket to keep it dry. This has worked best for them to keep the deer out.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Paintball gun.


----------



## McBride757 (Aug 15, 2010)

The doe just jumped over my fence and came after my dog again. Is this normal?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

No,that's not normal. Unless she's got a young one nearby.
That's pretty bizarre.
I do know deer hate cats - I've seen a few charge mine and try to stomp it, but never my dog.

Wonder if your dog said something offensive to the deer?


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i would say she has a little one around .. just give her some space and when its time she will move on ....new borns need some time to get there leg i am sure thats what happening


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

McBride757 said:


> There is a doe that keeps coming into my yard that drives my dog crazy. Today, the deer kicked my dog, a beagle, in the head. She's ok, but I'm getting pissed. Is there anything I can do about this?


Get a dog that won't let a deer kick its butt

I'm with others, I'm guessing the doe has a youngun nearby. You problems should cease within a couple of days


----------



## McBride757 (Aug 15, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Get a dog that won't let a deer kick its butt
> 
> I'm with others, I'm guessing the doe has a youngun nearby. You problems should cease within a couple of days


She had the deer right where she wanted it...until it stomped on her head. What had me worried was that the deer wasn't afraid of me either. Hopefully she will move on in a few days. If not, guess I'll check out some paintball guns.


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

building up your compound like Bin Laden had. The deer wouldn't bother you anymore but watch out for the SEALS.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If she's not afraid of you, then she for sure has her little one (s) near that area. They will try to distract you away from that area so you don't go near her young. We had one by our place in Hocking Co. a few year ago that wouldn't leave. After about 3 weeks we saw a little fawn and within a few days she and the fawn were both gone.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I had a very young fawn in my backyard yesterday.

I thought I may have seen a fawn yesterday around 1:00 PM on the other side of my pond but I wasn't sure, thought it could have been a small dog or coyote, it was 100+ yds away and I was looking through some trees. My wife and dog found it in her wild flower meadow when they took thier afternoon walk around the pond. 

The fawn let them get within a few feet before it got up. They did not see it or know it was there until it stood up. Our dog, a 2 year old golden, and the fawn were standing just feet apart looking at each other. Our dog was wagging it's tail and would look at it and then look at my wife, then back at it and then back at my wife, as if asking what is that and what do I do with it. The little guy after a couple of minutes just went off about 50 ft onto the neighbors in some high grass and laid back down. I haven't seen it today but haven't looked for it. I'm sure momma took care of it last night and probably moved it somewhere with a little less traffic from people and dogs.

I was fun for me to watch from my back porch as they discovered the fawn in the flowers. The older I get the harder deer hunting gets for me.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Lundy said:


> I know what you mean.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lundy said:


> The older I get the harder deer hunting gets for me.


i feel your pain, until i fire up the grill and toss on a few backstrap steaks 

but your right.. i think the older we get the more we value life.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

McBride757,

So how goes it with your doe dog battle?

Did she move on or are you the proud new owner of a paint gun?


----------

